# Electrolytic Recovery Part 3. a.: Diluting the Black Powder



## lazersteve (Mar 18, 2007)

I've just completed my video tutorial on the dilution stage of the Electrolytic Recovery Tutorial. 

I have posted the compiled video playlist on my website:

www.goldrecovery.us

When you get there click on the 'I Agree' link and then on the entry in the table




"Electrolytic Cell Dilution".





If you have any comments, suggestions, or questions feel free to post them here and I will be prompt to reply.

If you have any difficulties with the videos please PM me.

My next video post will cover my newly adopted filtering and purification process for the black powder. I want to thank Harold for making the suggestions concerning the additional purification of the black sludge from the cell. I'm sure it will help the purity of the gold produced. You will see this demonstrated in my next video post on the Electrolytic Cell Tutorial.

If any of the other forum members have tips or tricks that they use in any part of the processes in these tutorials please share them here so we may all benefit from your experiences.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Mar 18, 2007)

How many grams did you yield ?


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 18, 2007)

I just filmed this tutorial this morning. I'll post the results as I process the powder. I'll share my video of the process with the forum.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok great ! I like the vids again


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Mar 18, 2007)

HEY STEVE CAN YOU DO A VIDEO USING AQUA REGIA WITH ACID AND SODIOM NITRATE,

ILL DONATE SOME TO YOUR CAUSE 

PINS


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 18, 2007)

Sure.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 18, 2007)

hehe I planned to make this video but steve is faster than me ! :lol:


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 18, 2007)

Noxx,

Please feel free to make it. I've got plenty to do with the tutorials.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I'll make it next week. Unfortunatly, I can only make chemistry and experiments one week on two.


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Mar 18, 2007)

HEY DONT WORRY THEN I GOT IT DOWN JUST SOMETIMES IT GOES WRONG WHEN IM DOING OTHER CPUS THAT ARE NOT 486


----------

